# Help Identifying a Walbro Carb from a Briggs & Stratton



## Mordan (Sep 10, 2008)

-It shows only LMS- (LMS dash)

-The B&S logo

Walbro on the other side 

-the number 21885A

-the number 10 below the upper screw

When ordering gasket kit, they ask me the type of Carb LMS-5 or LMS-15

What is the difference ? How can I tell what type is mine?

my B&S is an aged Model 100708

thank you!


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: Hi & welcome to TSF.

B&S USA website has quite a lot of info and whilst the site is a bit of a PiA to navigate thru :sigh:- armed with engine model number/s - you should be able to identify the part number you need. 

If that fails - I think B&S have a customer service / contact us drop down that might be able to put you in contact with B&S tech staff who could help.

Hope this helps


----------

